# Bloody Mary Shrimp



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Those are the culls? Doesn't seem like a pure strain. Could be wrong here though, but havn't had BM spit out anything as transparent. Or that brown/black shrimp.

Definitely love the colors on these guys, got one male who is so intense in dark red and seems like it has some black on it.


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

What do you do with the culls?


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

agro said:


> Those are the culls? Doesn't seem like a pure strain. Could be wrong here though, but havn't had BM spit out anything as transparent. Or that brown/black shrimp.
> 
> Definitely love the colors on these guys, got one male who is so intense in dark red and seems like it has some black on it.


I don't think there is a pure strain of these shrimp. The black shrimp was red. I have a couple that are turning red, maroon, to black. The transparent ones are all from my original 10, no indication that they were not Bloody Mary. 

The male you have will probably turn black with time. 



Nuthatch said:


> What do you do with the culls?


x_X


----------



## elpen84 (Sep 25, 2012)

I woulda took the culls


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

Im with you Jimko. I get oranges, red stripes and dark ones also. Lots of culling to stay pretty.


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

I am new to shrimp keeping so excuse my ignorance, but what is PFR?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Painted Fire Red


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Good write up jimmy. My hunch was correct about bloody marry shrimps. I believe when the gene was isolate, the cull rate was much higher than 50%. As with anything, their genes will improve and stabilize. Seems like they were a little rushed, but with expensive secrets like these guys, it's always better to enter the market sooner rather than later. 

Sell me some of your PFR. My colony complete died out. I've been in the market for some PFR. I got some from Tony from SfBaaps before he moved back to LA. He had great PFR but I'm having trouble contacting him on SfBaaps.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

All my PFR have vanished. I had to X them out when I moved. 

Only have TT, BM, and PRL at the moment.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great write up! Jimmy your words mirror my results and seeing with my colony as well. needs major culling but the good ones are amazing!


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

If BM does not breed true/pure strain. As personal thoughts, I would rather just keep PFR.  to save the extra works


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

PFR dont really breed true either. not they breed allot more true than these


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

I agreed, but it much better the BM breeds isn't it?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree. Culling work has to be done indeed to keep the solid red bloody mary strain going.. I haven't gotten any black neo mutations yet, not even a single one, but nice opinions on bloody maries.


----------



## bandaiban (May 30, 2007)

I just got them a few months ago. I gotta admit though, the parents are gorgeous. Heres some pictures of the young ones i got and their parents. The baby shrimps are very orange. I don't see any with color mutation you have yet. I think if a lot of culling is needed to keep the nice color, i would rather just buy PFR instead. It's not like these shrimps are cheap either.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

jimko said:


> I don't think there is a pure strain of these shrimp. The black shrimp was red. I have a couple that are turning red, maroon, to black. The transparent ones are all from my original 10, no indication that they were not Bloody Mary.
> 
> The male you have will probably turn black with time.
> x_X


Had for a few months now, looking real dark but not really changing. Believe it 's the true bloody mary look, a really dark red, sadly can't get a great picture.

I did have one on purchase come in with a shade of blue/transparency, she molted and came out great.

I'd be culling for physical mutations also, not just the red but keeping short rostrum and shell form when able. Increase that culling 99%!






bandaiban said:


> I just got them a few months ago. I gotta admit though, the parents are gorgeous. Heres some pictures of the young ones i got and their parents. The baby shrimps are very orange. I don't see any with color mutation you have yet. I think if a lot of culling is needed to keep the nice color, i would rather just buy PFR instead. It's not like these shrimps are cheap either.


I can easily see the saddle/organs of the shrimp and there's transparency, looks PFR to me.


----------



## bandaiban (May 30, 2007)

agro said:


> Had for a few months now, looking real dark but not really changing. Believe it 's the true bloody mary look, a really dark red, sadly can't get a great picture.
> 
> I did have one on purchase come in with a shade of blue/transparency, she molted and came out great.
> 
> ...



Heres a better picture of her.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"I can easily see the saddle/organs of the shrimp and there's transparency, looks PFR to me."

Bloody Mary's you can see through. PFR are opaque and not able to see the saddle. That's why they are called painted. :wink:


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

bandaiban said:


> Heres a better picture of her.


Wouldn't really know until we cut her open .



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Bloody Mary's you can see through. PFR are opaque and not able to see the saddle. That's why they are called painted. :wink:


I get opposite results. So Fire Red/taiwan red basically PFR that's able to see saddle?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Fire red you can see the saddle. Painted is so thick you are not able to see inside. heh At least that's the standard I've always gone by.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Thems some beautiful Bloody Shrimp!


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I'm feeling the same way with mine...I never liked these chocolate neo color strains because of the amount of culling involved, however the color of these BMS were too amazing to pass up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of a female that is going through the transition to maroon/black, like the male picture I had in the original post.

It's a pretty rare occurrence. They look like BMs and go through the coloring and maturation process the same, but a select few get so dark they turn purple then black. Sort of like black rose from the chocolate strain, but originating from the red strain. Perhaps I can get a good group of these and start my own Bludgeoned Mary line, hope they breed more true.

Also, I would like to mention IMHO that the red flesh is still a myth. I can see the clear line when the shrimp is about to molt. If you are trying to find a shrimp that is red from the inside out, don't buy the BM available on them market now.

Males are definitely darker and more colorful. The pictures Bandaiban has are probably females that need a couple a more molts to reach full BM potential.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Interesting.. great pic showing an example of a BMS transitioned to maroon/black, Jim.


----------



## bigwavedave (Dec 23, 2016)

*Advice on Raising/Breeding BM Shrimp*

I started with about 12 BM's that I purchased from a seller on Aquabid and I've had the same experience. I now have approximately 100 shrimp. But, in my case even more than 50% need to culled. I am in the process of culling them now and I'd estimate that I'm going to need to cull approximately 70 to 75%. LIke jimko, I've got a number of clear or partially clear with red or maroon streaks, but I also have a large number of orangish/red shrimp that have good uniform coloration and which will probably qualify for sakura, to fire red to PFR. Since this is my first foray into culling, I wanted to ask forum members the following:

1) how big/old do your let your BM shrimp get before you make the call as to whether or not to cull them;

2) What do you do with your culls ? I am thinking of offering some of the culls that would qualify for sakura to fire red to PFR for sale, but I'm not sure what to do with some of the clear ones or the ones with red/maroon streaks. Any ideas or suggestions ? ? ?

3) Finally, what do you do with your culls while you are waiting to sell or transport them to another locale ? I only have a 20 gallon tall tank that is currently set up and operation. I have a small "Marina brand" hang on breeding tank that rests on the side of my 20 gal. and that has a flow through system that takes in and releases water from the 20 gal. I also have a 2.5 gallon acrylic tank (Thank you Walmart Blue Light special !) and I am thinking of setting up one or both of these tanks as a temporary holding tank for the culls until I can sell them or transport to another locale (such as a friends aquarium). 

As a relative newbie to raising and breeding RCS and BM shrimp in particular, I would sincerely appreciate any advice, suggestions or ideas anyone can offer. Cheers !


----------

